# Confused? False positive? Chemical?



## PhoenixCT

I got a BFP (8dpo) yesterday morning but it was light. My phone isn't great for pictures but it is clearly visible without tweaking anything and pink not grey. No evap, I checked it immediately.

I got up this morning (9dpo) and tested again...nothing.

Could I have had a chemical that fast? A bad test? Diluted urine? I'm all confused and stressed now. :(


----------



## Hays

I can see a line on that test hun xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Sometimes my evening tests are darker than fmu the next day. I would try again fxed


----------



## saveme

I would definitely try again tomorrow morning, fx'd!!!


----------



## justonemore31

I see it and if that came up within the time limit I would say it's real. Try testing again


----------



## promise07

Try evening pee. My lines always come out darker in the evenings. I will say though, with each of my chemical pregnancies I had positive tests for a full two days before they went negative and AF came. Hope that helps!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Jay900

Maybe wait and try again tomorrow hun. Or hold for a few hours tonight and do one. How many dpo are you? Deffo see the line on that pic. X


----------

